# New bow information



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay, I have decided to upgrade to a new bow and put the old alpine to rest for next season. Just starting to do the homework on all the new stuff out there and narrow my search down by next spring. Cost is not an issue but I do want to get the best bow for the least amount of money. What do you guys suggest? Anyone familiar with the new Winchester bow? Great reviews on some other bow forums.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Man, there are MANY great bows out there. The best thing is to try as many as you can as they each will be a little different. A few to look at: Elite Answer, Pure, Hunter, Hoyt Carbons, Vector, Mathews Z7. I am partial to the Elite line as they have a lifetime transferable Warranty. Definitely check out Full Draw Archery, great people!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

My wife is looking to get a new C.M.A.S.D and I'll tell you the same thing I told her. Shoot em all, buy the one that feels the best and fits your budget. There are great archery shops from Logan to Provo that can help you with your decision making process. And Have fun!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I agree with what's been said - try all you're interested in to find the one you like, but don't buy the same day. Shoot them over a period of time. A bow may feel different two weeks later than the first time you shoot. Hope you're not a lefty - you're more limited to try multiple brands, that's my curse. After shooting Solo Cam for the past few years, I tried a dual for the first time since the 90's and liked it much better. Needless to say, I'll likely stay with duals for now on. Last summer, I got a G5 Prime and really like it.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I should have stated the lefty thing in my original post. Can't seem to find the models I want to shoot in left hand. All the shops have plenty of right hand bows, I like the g5 stuff but have not found one I can shoot.Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I should have stated the lefty thing in my original post. Can't seem to find the models I want to shoot in left hand. All the shops have plenty of right hand bows, I like the g5 stuff but have not found one I can shoot.Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Check out Athens Archery as well...I shoot the Afflixtion...it's a 35" bow that is super smooth and fast, but they have some shorter bows as well. The Recluse is a nice rig as well as the R120. http://www.athensarchery.com/


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

humpyflyguy said:


> I should have stated the lefty thing in my original post. Can't seem to find the models I want to shoot in left hand. All the shops have plenty of right hand bows, I like the g5 stuff but have not found one I can shoot.Thanks for the input so far.


Yeah, that's why I brought it up. I can usually only find a couple too. That's why I find myself having to buy one and hope for the best. For me, my G5 is comfortable and smooth. Ordered it and liked it from the getgo. I also did some research, and from a mechanics standpoint makes sense to me on the design.

No doubt other binary cam system bows will be the same. I just don't like the way Solo Cam bows feel.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

You will likely be early next year for lefties in any brand new model from just about every company, as they often only manufacture a very choice few south-paws before the trade show rush in January and February... depending on the model and demand it may even be further out than March or April... There should be a bunch of "NEW" 2012 lefties available for purchase right now for some good prices... for example, I have a NEW Bowtech insanity lefty in 60lbs sitting in the shop ready to have a good home, and it'll be marked down quite a bit from it's suggested retail.

Forgot to mention, I usually carry one of each of the more popular models in left handed as soon as they are available through about July15th, then it's order as you go.

Like others have said, I don't recommend you buy-before you try as they are all so different you may find one you absolutely love and have to have.


----------



## Sir Archery (Oct 15, 2012)

If money is not an issue, I would get either the Hoyt Carbon Element or the Hoyt Carbon Matrix. I've got the Element and love it. Arrowed my 350 bull this year from 65yards with it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

lets compare apples to apples on a few bows. 

the rampage xt is ata 32", 7" brace height, 4.0 lbs and 323 fps.

the carbon element are ata 32", 6 3/4" brace height, 3.6 lbs and 330 fps. 

The math 1" brace height is 10 fps so 1/4" difference is 2.5 fps add this to the rampage if equal and you get 325.5 fps the element is 330 so this is 4.5 fps different. 

the element is 0.4lbs lbs lighter.

The cost I could find of a rampage is 599.00
The cost of a carbon element I could find was 1299-1399 

I'm sorry I'm a bow fanatic and I just cant justify that much cost for so little performance differences. Ive also shot both of those bows. 

I have also shot mathews bows for over the last 10 years and Im also not happy with what they have either. helim 3.5 lbs, 332 fps, 30" ata.Im just not a fan of a huge reflex riser and short axle to axle but If I wanted to purchase a bow and it had to be a short axle to axle bow Id go with the blowtec insanity
3.9 lbs, 31 1/32 ata, 7" brace height, 343 fps. It has imho the best on paper mechanical design factor of any bow out. It also only cost 949.00 and it shoots and holds awesome.

I also like the design of the g5 centroid lr bow but it also has a steep 999.00 price tag.
332 fps, nice 34.25" ata, 7" brace height.

One thing to consider when looking at these short axle to axle bows. If you have a long draw say 27" or longer you will have a bunch of cam lean especially if you have a bow with a roller guard. This sucks if you want your field tips to fly with your broad heads. If you must have a short ata get one with a cable slide. you can put an after market add on that can help with the cam lean. You will also have to worry about nock pinch with the short ata's. You might be able to get away from it with tying a nocking point above and below the the arrow and then adding a d-loop. Its a band-aid but it might help. You also will have to worry about the bow fitting your face. This probably the most important part of the bow if you ask me. short ata bows just don't fit you properly. So if your going with one that will fit your face the best the g5 doesn't look so bad. It also comes with a life time string replacement warranty. I make my own strings so its not as much a problem for me but for some one that doesn't that's about a 50-120 dollar price about every year. I think the warranty is a every other year replacement but that's better then nothing. 

im not trying to sell any bows here just giving an honest opinion on a few bows. If I were to buy one though it would be a blowtec but im not in the market for a bow at this point in time. Id wait until all the new models come out before you decide though there is always a chance something might change your mind.


----------



## Sir Archery (Oct 15, 2012)

swbuckmaster is right...

I have a 30 inch draw length on my Carbon Element and if I want to hit a bullseye the size of a quarter from 60 yards then I have to make sure I am not tweaking the bow at all while drawn back, otherwise I could only hit a softball sized bullseye from 60 yards. This is due to the short 32 ATA; for more accuracy I would go with the Matrix because of its 35 ATA. I got the Element over the Matrix because it is smaller and slightly easier to carry through thick trees and narrow trails, and I heard shorter ATA may be easier in tree stands as well, but don't know. I used to have the Rampage XT which is much cheaper... I don't know if it is all in my head or what but I shoot better with the Element than I did with the Rampage XT. Of course my opinions are only based on your "money is not an issue" comment. And when money is not an issue I am a top o the line kind of guy. 

I am sure most any compound bows made now days can be great for hunting. Just make sure you get the correct draw length and the pound rating you are comfortable with, try them all see what feels the best.


----------

